# Average??



## Goofeychuck (Nov 12, 2014)

We have an average of 26" here a season and most of my customers request a 2" trigger. What multiplier would you experienced pushers use? Or would you base estimates off an hourly rate or sq.ft.?

Thanks Chuck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Give them a seasonal price,


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

dont go hrly or by sqft is my advise, are you talking resi or comm? residential usually wants 2", commercial usually 1" triggers IMO


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would divide 26 by 2, and add 4 more pushes for a cushion....17 pushes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1868891 said:


> I would divide 26 by 2, and add 4 more pushes for a cushion....17 pushes...


Holy crap, we can have that many pushes with 75" of snow and 1" triggers.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What's average of plow able events a season


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1868968 said:


> Holy crap, we can have that many pushes with 75" of snow and 1" triggers.


Trigger meaning something other than tolerance limit?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

To me trigger means start plowing 
You have the ok to plow at 2 inches after that my contract says we will keep main access lane open and make a pass every 2-4 inches depending upon storm 
So we try to make passes every 2 inches but if you get 2 inches an hour it's impossible to do it every 2 inches 
So for me trigger means an ok to start plowing


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1868968 said:


> Holy crap, we can have that many pushes with 75" of snow and 1" triggers.


I bet the OP's area gets closer to an average of 5 "plowables"..?...

I would start with "time" to figure out what you want to charge. Know all of your costs to stay in biz, then add profit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;1869422 said:


> I bet the OP's area gets closer to an average of 5 "plowables"..?...
> 
> I would start with "time" to figure out what you want to charge. Know all of your costs to stay in biz, then add profit.


Pffft, what would you know?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1869385 said:


> Trigger meaning something other than tolerance limit?


Well yeah.

Trigger: Depth at which plowing is performed.

Tolerance: what is allowed after plowing commences.

But still, all this talk of plowing all accounts at exactly the tolerance limit is hooey. At least for anyone that gets real storms or lake effect.

Do contractors really base their routing on snowing at .25" per hour with 4 hour routes? So if the tolerance is 1" they can start over again?

I'll never understand that concept.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

We need a glossary to define terms...

Resi

Comm

Trigger

Pusher

Box

Stack

NSP

Tolerance

All in

Tiered

Cap

Blizzard clause

Etc...........is there already such a glossary? SIMA have one?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1869571 said:


> We need a glossary to define terms...
> 
> Resi
> 
> ...


Why?

No matter how you look at it, a 2" trigger does not mean someone is going to have 14 pushes when there average is 28" of snow.

And then telling him to just throw another 4 on top of it is flat out bad advice.

Seriously, so if I have 1" triggers and we average 75" of snow, I should price a job at 75 pushes plus adding a few on for return trips?

We're supposed to be here to help people, not give bad advice that will cause them to lose bids because they are terribly overpriced.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark,this is the difference from places that get snow and places that don't get much.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1869578 said:


> Why?
> 
> No matter how you look at it, a 2" trigger does not mean someone is going to have 14 pushes when there average is 28" of snow.
> 
> ...


Depends on what they define trigger to mean, doesn't it. If the client and contractor take it to mean "plow every two inches", then as a seasonal bid, my numbers are fine.
As far as help goes, you seem to be here more to snark and berate, not help. In fact, it is all you do. Don't bother replying or speaking to me any more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1869613 said:


> Depends on what they define trigger to mean, doesn't it. If the client and contractor take it to mean "plow every two inches", then as a seasonal bid, my numbers are fine.
> *As far as help goes, you seem to be here more to snark and berate, not help. In fact, it is all you do. Don't bother replying or speaking to me any more*.


This sounds like a Bird quote to me.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1869613 said:


> Depends on what they define trigger to mean, doesn't it. If the client and contractor take it to mean "plow every two inches", then as a seasonal bid, my numbers are fine.
> As far as help goes, you seem to be here more to snark and berate, not help. In fact, it is all you do. Don't bother replying or speaking to me any more.


Not going to jump on you, simply put things into perspective. Your bids in most of these threads is all across the board. If I based a seasonal on your info I would have had 100 pushes last year.

As far as Mark's advice take it or leave it, but I'm pretty sure he's forgotten more about snow removal than some have learned, just my .02.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1869460 said:


> Pffft, what would you know?


Not much. I just shoot from the hip on everything. 



Mark Oomkes;1869578 said:


> We're supposed to be here to help people, not give bad advice that will cause them to lose *or win* bids because they are terribly overpriced *or underpriced*.


fixed it fer ya



grandview;1869600 said:


> Mark,this is the difference from places that get snow and places that don't get much.


I used to think that. Not so much anymore. Ignorance is a disease that's not discriminant of region.



Buswell Forest;1869613 said:


> If the client and contractor take it to mean "plow every two inches", then as a seasonal bid, my numbers are fine.
> .


Please explain how your advice is accurate/"fine" for the OP.



jrs.landscaping;1869623 said:


> As far as Mark's advice take it or leave it, but I'm pretty sure he's forgotten more about snow removal than some have learned, just my .02.


stop encouraging him...you'll only make things funnier.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1869623 said:


> Not going to jump on you, simply put things into perspective. Your bids in most of these threads is all across the board. If I based a seasonal on your info I would have had 100 pushes last year.
> 
> As far as Mark's advice take it or leave it, but I'm pretty sure he's forgotten more about snow removal than some have learned, just my .02.


Please don't blow anymore Sunshine up Marks Skirt.......His ego is Large enough......:laughing:.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

terms...

Resi, Regional Economic Studies Institute 


Comm, communication is key


Trigger, Roy Rogers horse 

Pusher, slang for your dealer

Box, see girlfriend

Stack, a rack of servers 

NSP, national ski patrol

Tolerance, what you build up when your a heroine user

All in, a big bet at the porkers table

Tiered, levels man, levels, Kramer 

Cap, a hat


Blizzard clause, Santa's big brother


Just here to help


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1869685 said:


> terms...
> 
> Resi, Regional Economic Studies Institute
> 
> ...


Lol.......


----------

